# Oris BC3 Thoughts?



## McSoappy

Hey guys first post on the forum. I have always really admired great quality mechanical watches but have really never been in the postion to afford one or willing to pay the price. However, now I've been put in a place where I think I'm going to make my first purchase. I've been taken by a Oris BC3. I just wanted to see what others think of this watches quality, value vs. price, and general experiences with it short and long term.

Any and all information and thoughts would be greatly appreciated!

Have a good one guys!

David:-!


----------



## AIKO

In my humble opinion, most new Oris watches offer some of the best value to price ratio for a mechanical Swiss Made watch. I have no experience with the BC3 but I do own the Small Seconds Diver along with two Omegas and others and have been very happy with my decision.

Best of luck

Matt


----------



## Chris Hohne

I have 3 BC3's and 1 BC3+ - all are great watches.

I have had one BC3 for 7 years and the others less than that. No problems with any of them.

I think they are a great sporty watch, but they might be a stretch for dressy occassions.

The BC3 does not have a screw down crown, but the BC3+ does. Something to consider if you swim with the watch.

Chris


----------



## paduncan

Thumbs up for the BC3+ - I have the larger one on the rubber strap. Great watch!


----------



## tribe125

I can only echo the remarks posted above. There are only a tiny number of watches at three or four times the price that I would rather have on my wrist.

The dial is a model of clarity, and the build quality and finish matches that of the 'premium' brands. The day and date display are among the best I've ever seen. They allow for a symmetrical dial, and their placement in the windows is accurate to the micro-millimetre. _And_, they flick over on the dot of midnight.

The bracelet on the larger model suits it very well, although I wouldn't have minded a half-link to allow for more adjustment. I'm not so keen on the bracelet of the smaller model, but that's largely a matter of personal taste.

Oris have taken the classic pilots' watch and produced a distinctive and contemporary equivalent. Watch-nuts will hunt high and low for these when they eventually leave the catalogue.


----------



## glance

i own one and still in tiptop shape... no problems encountered.:-!


----------



## yermano

its a fantastic watch, has a beautiful symmetrical face as was mentioned in a previous post ive just decided this moment im getting one myself il get the hamilton next year.


----------



## McSoappy

Thanks for all the responses guys! I appreciate it.

I recently posted another thread regarding this watch if you want to check it out.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=213508


----------



## messinajewelers

It is a great watch for the value. We have never yet received any BC3 returned for warranty fix in the two years we started worning with Oris brand.


----------



## lgbalfa

has the BC3 been discontinued?

i noticed it is not their website.

thanks


----------



## lgbalfa

i found it.

it is on their website.


----------

